# Bill duffy calls Shareef a mid level player , Goodwin calls Duffy a chump



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

link 

http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/blazersblog/



:laugh: its funny when agents are beefing


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I disagree with Duffy reef is a good player I just think hes not worth 14 mil a year


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

heres the real link 


http://www.portlandtribune.com/archview.cgi?id=25646


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by http://www.portlandtribune.com/archview.cgi?id=25646
> Duffy and Abdur-Rahim’s agent, Aaron Goodwin, are former partners who no longer are on good terms.
> _ _“I saw that chump’s quote,” Goodwin says. “Bill did that to take a dig at me. Either that or he was playing ignorant.”



These guys are BOTH chumps. It's one thing to play the media for your player's benifit, but these jerks are just going at it. And some media fool actually put it into an article, then it's in every paper. 

Just put a flaming bag of dog poop on his doorstep like normal people.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Backboard Cam</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




agreed


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

as we watch SARS value fall even more


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Reef isn't worth 14MM a year, that's for sure. 

He's worth around 8-10MM, which is what he'd resign for. 

But, Duffy is a chump and Goodwin is just stupid.

Play.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

He should be worth 5-7 million.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> He should be worth 5-7 million.


In what universe?

Not in one where guys that come off the bench make that amount of money ... sorry, not a chance.

In THIS market - he's worth 8-10 (maybe more, if the team needed a PF).

That's laughable.

Play.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Well in this day and time I would say if he was a starter somewhere he might be worth $6-8 mil max... when you compare it, Sheed just signed for $9 mil. No way Rahim makes more than Sheed

His $14+ mil is just a result of the last signing, when salaries where much higher then. Just like Damon and many others.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

I think Shareef Abdur-Rahim is probably worth about half what he's making right now. Chalk his elevated salary up to a smart agent. Who's the chump?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Then basically, what I am hearing is that Zach Randolph should also be worth 7-9 million. He's young, but unproven. He's a bit of a troublemaker. 

7-8MM. 

Sorry, Zach is worth about 9-11MM. 

Play.


----------

